# hcg levels with a molar pregnancy UPDATE



## iluvbnamomma

Hi all,

If any of you have unfortunately experienced a Molar pregnancy can you tell me how far along you were when they diagnosed you and also what your hCG levels were at before your D&C?
About a week ago i was told that i had a possible Molar pregnancy (I was 11 weeks pregnant) and then yesterday before the D&C i was told that it most likely was not a Mole, but then today they called to order another blood draw for hCG levels. I asked if my initial level one day before the D&C was high (It was at 7,000) and they said they did not know. I am now waiting for a call back from my dr. and in the meantime would love to hear your experience.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Amydoula

Mine was not molar but my levels just before D&C at one day shy of 12 weeks were 5,300 BUT my baby had died 3 weeks before via ultrasound so I think our levels were similar if you figure that in.


----------



## iluvbnamomma

Thanks for posting. The ultasound i initially had showed four "masses" which is making me wonder if maybe i had two babies in there and miscarried ealry on. Anyway, i am still waiting for more answers and am happy to hear that your levels looked about the same as mine were. I am really hoping that tomorrow they have fallen in large way. Do you know what yours were after your D&C?


----------



## JlynnS

I had a miscarriage that show borderline for a partial molar pregnancy. After further DNA testing, they determined it was not a molar. I had to keep getting blood work done until my levels went down. I was not given another ultrasound. My levels did not increase, but did not go down. They kept telling me it would take time to go down. About three weeks later I went to the emergency room with severe bleeding. The first er doctor did a pregnancy test and said it should not be positive, that my bleeding was not normal and that something was wrong. (The emergency room dr's changed shifts during my visit). I was then told that I was getting my period, but I knew better. After a 1 1/2 months of feeling bad, no period and a positive pregnancy test, I convinced the dr to do an ultrasound. The first D&C did not completely do the job, and I had placenta left inside me. I was sent straight to the hospital for a second D&C. I had no more problems after that. My levels went down within the week.
If you have a molar pregnancy, your levels will increase. I think the levels are usually much much higher than 7000.


----------



## iluvbnamomma

"_I think the levels are usually much much higher than 7000._"

I sure hope so. I am trying not to worry too much. I really would love to hear why they are ordering the blood draw. Unfortunately they just called me without an explanation. The fear of a Mole was pretty much gone and now it is popping back up again.

Thanks for you story.


----------



## MommytoHHH

I miscarried a blighted ovum at 7 weeks in September and the day I miscarried, my HCG was just 6000. So for an 11 week pregnancy, I would not say that 7000 is high at all. With my current pregnancy, my HCG was 4000 at just 19 days past ovulation (not even 5 weeks). Just trying to give you some ideas of #s. Between 10-12 weeks of pregnancy, average HCG levels are typically between 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml. HTH a little bit.


----------



## iluvbnamomma

Thanks for sharing. I just spoke with my Dr and she said that 7,000 seems pretty low so she is not too concerned, but that she just wants to make sure the levels are going down, since the Path report will take awhile.


----------



## chel

my level as 12-ish weeks with a b/o (measuring 8w) was 5,000-ish. Within 48hr it went to 2,000. I did 2 round of cytotec for 4 days and while I didn't bleed much, my level were 700-ish.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iluvbnamomma* 
Thanks for posting. The ultasound i initially had showed four "masses" which is making me wonder if maybe i had two babies in there and miscarried ealry on. Anyway, i am still waiting for more answers and am happy to hear that your levels looked about the same as mine were. I am really hoping that tomorrow they have fallen in large way. Do you know what yours were after your D&C?

They never drew blood to check them again, my pathology report came back completely normal (we knew there was a baby from previous ultrasounds) and I just got my first post-op AF yesterday so they are definitely down to normal now or I wouldn't have gotten my period. Hope you have some answers soon!


----------



## iluvbnamomma

So i had another blood draw today and received a call tonight that the levels decreased 25%. Unfortunately the Dr. said she would have liked to see them decrease 50%, so i have another test next Wed. Anyone know if this decrease sounds average?

Thanks for you input.


----------



## mesa

My baby died at 8 weeks (march 4, '07), I had my D&C at 10 weeks (March 20, '07), and pathology came back a partial mole. I didn't get a blood draw pre-D&C, but immediately afterwards, my levels were more than 100,000. They dropped really, really slow. I didn't reach negative until June, after a couple of really frightening bleeding episodes that happened on a road trip to California (the first one) and at a dog show a hundred miles from home. I think I had some persistent tissue in there that the bleeding took care of because almost immediately afterwards I reached negative. I'm sure if I had another D&C it would have resolved itself much sooner.

Your doctor is being cautious, and that's good. Any drop is a good drop, though....the range of normal is really wide, just like rising levels in early pregnancy. It's when they plateau repeatedly or rise that you should be concerned.


----------



## always hope

I have been dealing with dropping HCG after a partial molar pregnancy. When pregnant HCG doubles each day so when it drops it tends to follow a similar pattern. I found out about the partial molar and had a D&C at 17 weeks. My HCG was 31000. It took from August till November for it to get to 0. My cycles were normal almost straight away, even though the HCG was still there. The last few blood tests it was halving but half of 3 is going to be less than a half of 31000 so it slows right down. I had a follow up scan after the D&C because I was paranoid.

Only the pathology can confirm whether it was a molar pregnancy. I really hope it wasn't and that you don't need too much follow up. It has been hard to move on with having to wait and keep going for blood tests.


----------



## iluvbnamomma

Thanks for your posts. I am still waiting on my pathology report and in the meantime the blood draws continue. The last was Tues and it was at a little over 2,000. Hopefully by next week the report will be in, show no Molar (which is what my doctor is thinking it will say), and i can move on and end this chapter. I'll keep you all posted.

Always Hope, have you checked out the Molar pregnancy boards at Babycenter.com? The woman their are great!

Wishing you a healthy pregnancy...


----------



## iluvbnamomma

I had another blood draw on Tuesday that revealed that my little pregnancy was not over. The level had not decreased at all. It was exactly the same for four weeks now. They did another u/s that showed a small mass that had grown! Not good. After going back an forth with several Dr.s we decided that another D&C was necessary







So now i am back to the bed and feeling like poo. Although i feel pretty confident that it is over FINALLY. They did remove the material and now have something to send to Pathology (which they promised me they would rush.) Hopefully it was only a piece of retained tissue, but unfortunately the MOLAR alert is back. So the waiting game continues.
I have been feeling pretty crappy. Nauseous everyday, headaches, sore boobs, and tired all the time. (sounds like pregnancy eh? ) well hopefully now that they scraped me all out ONCE AGAIN it is all over.

Thanks for reading


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iluvbnamomma* 
I had another blood draw on Tuesday that revealed that my little pregnancy was not over. The level had not decreased at all. It was exactly the same for four weeks now. They did another u/s that showed a small mass that had grown! Not good. After going back an forth with several Dr.s we decided that another D&C was necessary







So now i am back to the bed and feeling like poo. Although i feel pretty confident that it is over FINALLY. They did remove the material and now have something to send to Pathology (which they promised me they would rush.) Hopefully it was only a piece of retained tissue, but unfortunately the MOLAR alert is back. So the waiting game continues.
I have been feeling pretty crappy. Nauseous everyday, headaches, sore boobs, and tired all the time. (sounds like pregnancy eh? ) well hopefully now that they scraped me all out ONCE AGAIN it is all over.

Thanks for reading

I am so sorry you are going through this! It does unfortunately sound molar.... keep us updated. Peace to you.


----------



## TSalazar

Hi - I understand exactly what you are going through. When I was informed I had a molar pregnancy on April 7, 2008, I was 10 weeks, I had to undergo the D&C the day after. Everything happened so fast I was in a whirlwind of emotion and shock. My HCG levels were 14,215 then and they were 113 on April 17.
I have had a hard time accepting everything that happened at first because while my pregnancy was terminated and the mole removed my body still seemed pregnant, sore breasts, big stomach, and mega emotional. It is getting better. My body is beginning to 'return to normal' this week and the pregnancy symptoms have subsided.
I am told not to too get too excited yet because the levels could rise again but I felt the huge drop was very promising. I have been advised that I cannot attempt conception for a minimum of 1 year and that makes me very sad. I am older, 39, and felt this may have been my last chance to have a child I have one living child and have had no other pregnancies so this molar was completely unexpected. I had read the statistics regarding the risks but never in my life had I heard of a molar pregnancy.
I will remember you in my prayers and I hope that you know that you are not alone in this. I share your pain. Good luck and God bless you and your family. Get some rest, you need your strength both physically and mentally. I know for myself, so far not a day has passed in the two weeks since my diagnosis that I have not cried.

Hugs,
Theresa


----------



## iluvbnamomma

I am so sorry to hear that you have been through this. The waiting is aweful. I just heard back from my dr. and my HCG test came back Neg!! It took me 11 weeks 2 D&C's and lots of bleeding to finally get here. And the greatest news is that pathology came back and it was not a molar. Woohooo! I am so happy for the first time in months.
Goodluck to you.
Also, have you heard of the babycenter website? They have a Molar pregnancy board that was very helpful for me.

Take Care.


----------



## erin_brycesmom

I'm so sorry for everything that you went through. I'm glad it was not molar.


----------

